# Amber's Journey to 9stone/126lbs



## Miss Amber (Feb 12, 2012)

I first got into the gym and weight training when I started the gym last year. I went with my boyfriend(who is also on this site, Mr Keenan) who showed me exactly what sort of weight training to do and how much cardio etc and I found I actually really enjoyed it! I would read all his muscle magazines and look at all the weight loss sections and what where the right supplements to take for my own individual needs.

My starting weight in May 2011 was 12stone 6 (174lbs) and got down to 10stone (140lbs) by the end of august 2011. So I had lost a total of 34lbs in 4months. I did this by just basically eating healthy and following my boyfriends weight training split but also adding my own cardio at the end of each weight training session (around 20-45mins cardio). But since the end of august my weight has fluctuated from 140lbs to 144lbs and I cant seem to lose any more weight no matter what! (and my chocolate craving dont help!). My goal weight is 126lbs or maybe a bit less. I am 5ft 6" tall and I know I am in a healthy BMI at the moment but I still have fat and wobbly bits on my and I just want a complete clean, fit and toned physique and thats just not what I am seeing when I look in the mirror! 

My diet consists of:
*Breakfast: *35g Porridge, blueberries and cinnamon or 40g shredded wheat and semi skimmed milk.
*Snack:* Fruit (Either 12grapes or 1apple or 2small satsumas)
*Lunch: *Wholemeal pitta bread with ham or chicken and lettuce (I dont use any butter or dressing either as I am quite fussy!)
*Snack:* Fruit (same as above)
*Dinner: *Pasta and chicken or lean mince and green beans.

My training split consists of:
*Monday: *Back and 20-40mins cardio
*Tuesday: *Legs and 20-40mins cardio
*Wednesday: *Chest and Tri's and 20-40mins cardio
*Thursday: *30-60mins cardio
*Friday: *Legs and 20-40mins cardio
*Saturday: *Off
*Sunday: *Shoulders and 20-30mins cardio

I get really bad chocolate cravings and can literally get through so much chocolate its untrue haha! Some days I can get through about 5days of complete clean eating where I am just eating the same as my diet above. But others I will eat what I said above but also have a whole packet of biscuits and mars bars, kitkats, nutella, peanut butter or whatever chocolate is around! its ridiculous! .. I do feel bad after ive eaten it but I just cant help myself!, Recently I have been substituting chocolate for a low calorie hot chocolate drink and lasted for about 5 days eating healthily and just having 1 hot chocolate drink at end of the night, but by the 5th day ill go back to binge eating on chocolate bars again! I have tried to make jamie easons protein brownies but they didnt agree with my stomach and had really bad wind! (probably beacause she uses baby food rather than butter in her recipes!) ... 

If anyone can give some advice or tips on helping me lose this last 14-16lbs I would be really greatfull! I will also keep you informed on what exercises I have been doing and what my diet has been like each day! thankyou  xx.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 12, 2012)

Amber,

Great job starting a journal and you are in good hands training wise with Mr. Keenan. Now, I'm not a diet expert but the first thing that struck me with your nutrition is that it seems super low in protein. All your meals are all carbohydrate based and you have little to no dietary fats in there. You'll find it much easier in my opinion to lose fat and increase muscle with additional protein and fats and eliminating some of the carbs. 

Wait for some of the more experienced dieters to chime in, hopefully Sassy69 or someone more well versed in women's physique transformation. But again, the high amount or carbs struck me immediately and I wanted to offer some advice.

Good luck achieving your goals!!


----------



## Miss Amber (Feb 13, 2012)

Heyy, so today I did my back and 30 minutes cardio, if anyone can add anything else for me to be adding in to my routine or possibly change it that would be great!

*Bent over rows *3x12 reps
10kg (22lbs)
*Lat Pull Downs *
1x15 rep of 20kg (44lbs) just to warm up
3x10 rep of 25kg (55.1lbs) 
*Machine Row* 
1x15 rep of 25kg (55.1lbs)
3x12 rep of 30kg (66.1lbs)

..Then I did 30 minutes of cardio
*Stepping Machine - *20minutes
*Treadmill Incline -* 10 minutes

(Im from England so Im just using google to translate *kg *to *lbs *so that you can understand better, so just letting you know if the pounds are a little off)

My diet so far today is:
*Breakfast: *40g shredded wheat, some blueberries and semi skimmed milk
*Snack:* 12 grapes
*Lunch:* Wholemeal pitta filled with ham and lettuce
... 
For my Dinner I plan to have 1 chicken breast with green beans and then around 3 hours later have the same again.

Does anyone know how I should tweak my diet in order to have more protein in it? I am quite fussy and dont like eggs, but ive tried protein pancakes and I can stomach eggs when theyre made in the pancakes, so maybe I could have this as a snack instead of fruit?


----------



## Miss Amber (Feb 13, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Amber,
> 
> Great job starting a journal and you are in good hands training wise with Mr. Keenan. Now, I'm not a diet expert but the first thing that struck me with your nutrition is that it seems super low in protein. All your meals are all carbohydrate based and you have little to no dietary fats in there. You'll find it much easier in my opinion to lose fat and increase muscle with additional protein and fats and eliminating some of the carbs.
> 
> ...


 
Thankyou for the advice about my diet and increasing my protein. Do you have any ideas about high protein snacks I could start adding into my diet? Ive tried egg whites and I can't stand them! haha.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 13, 2012)

You can add beef, chicken, pork, fish, eggs if you can stomach them, protein powder, cottage cheese, beef jerky has a bit of protein in it.

But you need more protein in my opinion any way you can get it.


----------



## JMedic79 (Feb 13, 2012)

if you've been on the same cardio program for 9 months, you should definitely change it up a lot. Interval training would probably be the way to go. Look up HIIT cardio programs. Generally, when starting out, we get good at things and do them until they are easy. Unfortunately, that doesn't work for changing your physique. 
Also, lift weights like a guy, not "like a girl". You female physiology isn't going to give you your boyfriend's shoulders and lats just because you start lifting heavy. What you will do is develop "toned" muscle underneath the wobbly bits and they'll meet in the middle. Female fitness models actually have great muscular physiques, just comparatively low body fat.
Also, I'll x2 what was stated about your diet. Carb heavy, protein deficient. Eat more protein and cleaner carbs. Broccoli, brown rice, sweet potatoes, whole grain stuff. Stay away from pasta, rice, and bread.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 13, 2012)

Miss Amber said:


> I first got into the gym and weight training when I started the gym last year. I went with my boyfriend(who is also on this site, Mr Keenan) who showed me exactly what sort of weight training to do and how much cardio etc and I found I actually really enjoyed it! I would read all his muscle magazines and look at all the weight loss sections and what where the right supplements to take for my own individual needs.
> 
> My starting weight in May 2011 was 12stone 6 (174lbs) and got down to 10stone (140lbs) by the end of august 2011. So I had lost a total of 34lbs in 4months. I did this by just basically eating healthy and following my boyfriends weight training split but also adding my own cardio at the end of each weight training session (around 20-45mins cardio). But since the end of august my weight has fluctuated from 140lbs to 144lbs and I cant seem to lose any more weight no matter what! (and my chocolate craving dont help!). My goal weight is 126lbs or maybe a bit less. I am 5ft 6" tall and I know I am in a healthy BMI at the moment but I still have fat and wobbly bits on my and I just want a complete clean, fit and toned physique and thats just not what I am seeing when I look in the mirror!
> 
> ...


 
Hi Amber.  Welcome to IM!  


A good rule of thumb is to always have protein at every meal.  

A few good protein sources are: chicken, turkey, tilapia, orange roughy, halibut, shrimp, cod, salmon, lean beef, and protein powder.

Do you take in protein powder?  That is a great way to supplement more protein in your diet.  Check out IronMagLabs proteins.

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Whey Protein Isolate
IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Complete Protein Rx


Also you asked if anyone can help you lose the 14-16 lbs. that you want to get rid of.  I say, be truer to your nutrition.  Try and stop bingeing and perhaps give yourself 1-2 cheat meals a week.  This way when you want to have something, but it is not time to "cheat" you can tell yourself, oh, it's okay because in a couple of days I will have my cheat and I can have it then.  

Also, you mentioned chocolate.  Well, IML whey isolate protein comes in chocolate flavor.  I will honestly tell you that chocolate protein helps me with chocolate cravings too.


----------



## Miss Amber (Feb 14, 2012)

JMedic79 said:


> if you've been on the same cardio program for 9 months, you should definitely change it up a lot. Interval training would probably be the way to go. Look up HIIT cardio programs. Generally, when starting out, we get good at things and do them until they are easy. Unfortunately, that doesn't work for changing your physique.
> Also, lift weights like a guy, not "like a girl". You female physiology isn't going to give you your boyfriend's shoulders and lats just because you start lifting heavy. What you will do is develop "toned" muscle underneath the wobbly bits and they'll meet in the middle. Female fitness models actually have great muscular physiques, just comparatively low body fat.
> Also, I'll x2 what was stated about your diet. Carb heavy, protein deficient. Eat more protein and cleaner carbs. Broccoli, brown rice, sweet potatoes, whole grain stuff. Stay away from pasta, rice, and bread.


 
Yes I do some HIIT workouts but not all the time, its kinda like if I have the energy i'll do it, if not ill just do a very high incline on the treadmill or cross trainer. 
.. When I do do my HIIT on the treadmill I will start off walking at a fast pace for 1 minute, then run for 1min 30secs, and carry this on for 10 minutes, then 10 minutes incline, then repeat this again to make it up to a full 40minutes. Sometimes I can do a full 20minutes of the walk 1min and run 1min 30, but othertimes i can only make 10 and thats when I do the incline for the other 10minutes.... if you get me? I find my heart rate goes really high in a matter of about 2minutes, it goes right up to 185, and at one point it went up to 198.
I have worked out that my maximum heart rate(MHR) is 201, and i worked this out by:
220-yourage = MHR
201 is my maximum heart rate

...Is this correct?
So I know I am okay but most of my friends only go up to about 165 at the highest, working at maybe higher intensities than me, I just dont understand why mine goes so high? My boyfriend reckons I might have a weak heart? I do have asthma if this has anything to do with it?

Thankyou about the diet advice too!, Im guna work on incorporating this into my diet as of today !


----------



## Miss Amber (Feb 14, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi Amber. Welcome to IM!
> 
> 
> A good rule of thumb is to always have protein at every meal.
> ...


 
Thankyou for all the advice Island Girl!
I am adding protein to all my meals as of today, ill post my journal for today about my diet soon and you can see what you think!  I am also trying to cut out all the bad carbs from my diet too such as pasta and bread etc, and im including brown rice and sweet potatoe instead. How many times a day should I have carbs with my meals if Im eating 5 meals a day?

Yes at the very begining of my weight loss last year I was on PHD Diet Whey protein - in chocolate orange of course haha! and well I seemed to stay on track with my diet back then, having the occasional cheat meal but managing to jump straight back on track with clean eating. So thats probably why I did so well. I ran out of this one so I think it's time to buy some more because it definately helped, especially with me having difficulty with my chocolate cravings as you said. 

I have bought a vanilla protein, its only from the local supermarket, but its 28g of protein per 3scoops and contains hardly any carbs or fats, but it has quite alot of amino's, vitamins and weight loss stuff in it including CLA i think it is. So it does sound pretty good, I have been using this vanilla one when making my protein pancakes (which I had for breakfast this morning )


----------



## Miss Amber (Feb 14, 2012)

So today is tuesday, I woke up at 7am and on an empty stomach I did some abs, plyo's and 20minutes of tracey andersons cardio workout dvd. 

*Abs (I just used the couch and floor):*
20x knee ups
20x leg raises
20x cycles
*Rest 10-20seconds*
20x reverse crunch
20x leg on couch crunches
*Rest 10-20 seconds*
20x cross crunches (10 each side)
20x reach and touch (10 each side)
20x cross leg reverse crunch (10 each side)

*Plyo's *(dont know much of these, but heard there meant to be very good for you, anyone know any others I can try?)
15 Burpee's - These absolutely killed! Id never done them before haha
15 Jump Squats 

*20minutes of Tracey Anderson Cardio workout*

*... *I also plan to go to the gym tonight at around 6.30 to do legs and cardio (I will try and add HIIT to my workout tonight!)

*My Diet so far today has consisted of:*
*Meal 1:* Protein Pancakes and blueberries with green tea.
*Meal 2:* Handful of walnuts
*Meal 3: *Chicken Fettuchini Ready Meal - This consisted of chicken and pasta in a tomatoe sauce (I know it says pasta, but it was a 'be good for you' healthy ready meal [around 380 cals] so It was all in one pack together otherwise I would of had brown rice with it)
*Meal 4:* 1 Chicken Breast and Green Beans
....
For Meal 5 (Should be around 8oclock at night i'll have this) I plan to have: Low fat sausage, Sweet Potatoe and green beans
Meal 6 (around 10.30? Not sure wether I should eat this late or? ): some protein pancakes again or greek yoghurt? 
... I have 0% fat greek yoghurt in thr fridge, am I allowed to add syrup or honey to it or is this too sugary for me to have? Any alternatives for a sweet tooth lover? haha x


----------



## Miss Amber (Feb 15, 2012)

*I didn't manage to get on last night to write my leg and cardio workout for tuesday evenings gym session so here it is...*

*Leg Press* 
1x15 of 50kg (110lbs)
3x12 of 70kg (154lbs)
*Leg Curl*
3x12 of 30kg (66lbs)
*Squats*
1x15 of 12.5kg (28lbs)
3x12 of 15kg (33lbs)
*Stiff Legged deadlifts*
1x15 of 15kg (33lbs)
3x12 of 20kg (44lbs)
*Hip abductors*
1x20 of 52kg (115lbs)
3x12 of 60kg (132lbs)

*Cardio..*
10 minutes of HIIT on treadmill (1 min walk, 1min 30 run)
10 minutes of HIIT on crosstrainer (1min at high level, 1min 30 at a more intense level)
20 minutes incline on treadmill
10minutes on stepper machine

..Was absolutely knackered, got straight home had my sausages, sweet potatoe and green beans, ran myself a bath and went straight to bed. Was so achey!!


----------



## Miss Amber (Feb 27, 2012)

Hiiii, havent posted in a while had loads of uni work to do!
Here's a photo of my calves!, my boyfriend thinks there rather good considering I dont train them, I only do incline on the treadmill which targets them i guess!


----------

